# Crash in Corpus Christi Bay, March 12, 1960



## Dimlee (Nov 15, 2021)

Years ago, I had a conversation with my colleague, a US resident, who had said about John McCain something like "he crashed five aircraft because of his negligence". It took me probably just five minutes to refute that claim. I don't remember the article I used, probably this one (below) or a similar one.








McCain's Plane Crashes - FactCheck.org


Q: Did McCain crash five planes? Did he cause the 1967 Forrestal fire? A: No. Chain e-mails and Internet postings that make that claim are mistaken. One crash was found to be his fault, but the Navy commended his piloting skills. FULL QUESTION Is the information below true? I have heard that...




www.factcheck.org




My companion shrugged and continued: "OK, not five. But he stayed in the Navy only thanks to his Dad. Any other pilot would be sacked after that first crash in 1960". I did not argue since I had no idea about rules in US Navy.
Recently, that old topic was revived again in another discussion, to my surprise.
Now, if we stay away from anything "political" and from John McCain's personality and just focus on the accident and the regulations of that period...

"Any Navy pilot who lost his aircraft by his mistake in 1960 would be sacked". True or not?


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 15, 2021)

Not related to your topic, but I have heard something like what your friend told, from an ex Iranian Air Force Phantom Pilot. Not remember details, but he was talking about memories of one of American "Pilot Instructors" who was transferred from USN to USAF.


----------



## msxyz (Dec 1, 2021)

Does it really pay to transfer a pilot who made a once in a lifetime mistake (and survived) to a desk job in the long run? isn't the cost of training nowadays almost comparable to the cost of the machine itself? Not to mention that smart people usually learn from their mistakes and pass their wisdom to the others...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 1, 2021)

I didn't go through the whole article but many have been trying to discredit McCain's flying career for years. I once researched this and I believe there was only one incident that could be blamed on pilot error. The most ignorant acquisition made was that he was responsible for the fire on the Forrestal. I had someone try to tell me that McCain was playing with his afterburner and that caused the fire, total stupidity as a deck map showed his A-4 with the tail over the side during the fire and the main point was THE A-4 DOESN'T HAVE AN AFTERBURNER!

McCain may not have been a stellar officer and Navy pilot but he flew some of the most dangerous combat missions of the Vietnam war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 1, 2021)

FLYBOYJ said:


> McCain may not have been a stellar officer and Navy pilot but he flew some of the most dangerous combat missions of the Vietnam war.



The fact that he survived what he did as a POW and entered public life again to assume a prominent position in the highest corridors of power demonstrates an uncommon mental fortitude.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

